
Move Over, Jony Ive–Biologists Are the Next Rock Star Designers - jrkelly
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/move-over-jony-ivebiologists-are-the-next-rock-star-designers/
======
agapakis
I'm the creative director at Ginkgo (YC S14), the company featured in this
article, and I'm happy to answer any questions people have about biological
design.

~~~
pvaldes
Thanks Christina, seems a really interesting field.

I wonder for example what happens with the doses. How do you protect
yourselves from your biological organisms designed to make complex substances
in, maybe, I'm just guessing, concentrated doses?. Substances that could lead
to allergic reactions, like Artemisin does in some cases, for example.

~~~
agapakis
In the case of artemisinin and with all the cultured ingredients we are making
like the fragrances mentioned in the article, the product is extracted from
the yeast so it would work just like any other medicine or ingredient when it
comes to dosing or formulation.

